

Privacy Protests - dllthomas
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/07/privacy_protest.html

======
junto
Hi there. I'm junto and I'm a social-network-oholic.

I'm addicted to the early adoption of privacy intruding internet applications.

When I first started using them, I thought they were safe. They said that the
first taste wouldn't hurt.

Once I was hooked I couldn't stop. I kept signing up for more, just to get the
same username across all these apps.

But today I've taken the first step on my 12 step program to healthy living in
a private world.

I have just permanently (apparently) deleted my Facebook account.

Where we go from here Neo, is up to you.

